# Well... we were matted...



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Bijou was matted. We were gone for a bit, and it got away from me... so she went to the groomer, and this is her new 'summer do'. Of course it's cold here this weekend, so we are going to have to break out her sweater!! 

The other picture just cracks me up... Poor old Clemmie.. she is in a constant state of 'who's bright idea was this???'


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bijou looks adorable!! I love the pic of the two of them in the bed...its so cute! :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think she looks adorable in her summer cut.:wub: With that face, how could she not.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very cute and LOL. We get that same look from Zach when Boo won't leave him alone!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! How cute, what a sweet face! I love your two in the bed!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute! Look at those big eyes!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

How cute! I love the picture in the bed!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Both of your fluffs are just adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Still cute!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh...those faces.....I am in love!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She looks so cute with that cut! If I knew Leila would too, I'd have her done that way for the summer. I just love that 2nd pic too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful babies.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Beautiful *******************
*Just Beautiful. Love it**


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I know I am a sucker for the shaved-down puppy-cut look!! :wub: My two are going to the groomers this Saturday


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't get much cuter than that!!! Those two little fluffs in that bed??? Oh how adorable!! Love the new haircut too!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute. Does she act as if she is embarrassed? Rylee does but I am the one that cuts her hair and I am embarrassed too.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Deborah said:


> Cute. Does she act as if she is embarrassed? Rylee does but I am the one that cuts her hair and I am embarrassed too.


No, she's as sassy and self confident as ever! She has NO clue how little and hairless she is, she thinks she's a great dane! LOL 

(a great dane in a pink sweater, that is) :w00t:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice!!! Your babies are so cute


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how cute is this! Ready for the summer. 

I love the pic of your babies on the bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

